# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  tekst u Teni protiv dojenja - može li se reagirati???

## mama Jelena

Molim Rodu da reagira, ako se može..
časopis Tena, br.457 od 3. prosinca, str. 67, naslov "Odbija bočicu"

" Želite s dojenja *napokon prijeći na bočici*, ali vaša *beba* odbija nov način hranjenja? Evo nekoliko savjeta kako je navesti da prihvati bočicu:
- Pokušajte drugačijim oblikom dude ili s dudom s većom/manjom rupicom. U idealnom slučaju istječe jedna kap u sekundi.
- držite bočicu koso tako da je duda uvijek napunjena hranom.
- beba ne smije biti pregladnjela kad se hrani
- češće joj dajte da se podrigne
- dopustite tati da je hrani. [b]Mnoge bebe odbijaju bočicu ako osjećaju miris majčinih grudi*
- Sjedite uspravno, ali opušteno (????)
-Odvojite za hranjenje dovoljno vremena, osigurajte si mir i ugodno okruženje (????)
- AKo ništa ne pomaže: jedan vikend provedite kod roditelja ili prijateljice, a brigu o bebi prepustite mužu."

Mislim da ne moram ništa komentirati...*

----------


## leonisa

sokirana sam!!!

mama Jelena, da li postoji mogucnost da taj tekst skeniras ili ufotkas i posaljes mi na mail?

jel mozda znas koji je to broj tene? (ne kupujem te casopise pa nemam pojma kako oni izlaze  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Arwen

našla ih ja online ali nema tog teksta
http://www.tena.revije.hr/impressum.aspx

a savjeti su im da neznaš bi li  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## Sun

pa gore je napisala i broj i kad je izašao.. 
katastrofa!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## leonisa

da vidla sam, kad sam poslala post, onda mi se upalila lampica..to je od previse   :Evil or Very Mad:  

jel se mozda radi o sponzoriranom clanku?
nekad znaju biti i takvi a sitnim slovima pise da se radi o sponzoriranom clanku.

----------


## Serpentina

:Evil or Very Mad:  
Imam to ispred sebe, upravo, koja grozota!
Ne piše ništa je li ili nije sponzorirano, stranica se zove _mame na forumu_. Koji šit!

Da se razumijemo, ja sam u knjižnici, to tu stoji po defaultu

----------


## upornamama

E ovo je stvarno too much.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jerry

Mislim da cu im poslati fotku na kojoj sam s trbuhom do zuba i Leonom na cici. Ili da pricekam jos koji dan dok rodim, pa da se slikam kako su oboje pristekani?
Ovo je zbilja previse!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Honey

> " Želite s dojenja *napokon prijeći na bočicu*,


... kao sav normalan svijet   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ajme meni   :Sick:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

nista nije sveto...   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

...sve je brutto i netto ...

----------


## tibica

Ja sam poslala komentar u svoje ime. 
http://www.tena.revije.hr/forum.aspx?th=10&tp=22
Na dnu.

----------


## Ariens

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ariens

Stavila sam i ja komentar ... kratak i ne bas previse nadahnut jer sam previse ljuta i kad bih krenula ne bi dobro zavrsilo   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Loryblue

meni, koja sam malu othranila na bočicu jer dojit nisam nikako mogla,  ovaj je tekst katastrofa.
strašan i uvrjedljiv.
needukativan.
grozan.
žalostan.
sramotan.
e da sam makar mogla dojit  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## disa

Gospode Boze svasta,zalosno u kakvom sijetu rastu nasa djeca!
Kod mene je u gostima juce bila jedna mlada mama,dijete joj ima 6 mjeseci a moj mali boluje vodene kozice i ja jos lijepo na vratima kazem,izvini ali tako je mali mi je bolestan pa da ne ulazi sa svojim djetetom,a ona :shock: ma hajde neka ih dobije nema veze,cuvat ce ga baba dok bude bolestan!!!I pita me jel mu dajem sta da jede,kazem ja,da sisu mu dajem a ona  :shock:  :shock: jos uvijek???Ma bolan podaj djetetu pite i graha da se najde ne moze dijete zivit samo na mlijeku,a mali ima 3 i pol mjeseca i 8650kg!!!!!Pa vidis da moze kazem joj ja i lijepo joj pokazem vrata! 8)

----------


## Davor

Svako malo se pojavi neki sličan tekst koji mi pojasni zašto ne čitam niti jedan takav časopis :bljuc:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

:Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mati

Koliko ja znam jos uvijek davanje mlijeka na bocicu nije zlocin.Dajte cure budite tolerantne.Uostalom ima puno majki koje izdajaju i daju na bocu.A ako ne, svaka zena ima pravo na NE dojenje iz ovih ili onih razloga.Ja vas stvarno ne razumjem,kakvi su to sve komentari :shock:

----------


## Loryblue

> ....Uostalom ima puno majki koje izdajaju i daju na bocu.A ako ne, svaka zena ima pravo na NE dojenje iz ovih ili onih razloga.



*Želite s dojenja napokon prijeći na bočici*....
- AKo ništa ne pomaže: jedan vikend provedite kod roditelja ili prijateljice, a brigu o bebi prepustite mužu." 


u dotičnim dijelovima teksta ništa ne odaje (naprotiv) kako se radi o izdojenom majčinom mlijeku koje majka daje na bočicu. a pogotovo u dijelu di bi majka tribala brigu o dojenčetu uvalit tati, a ona otić malo proluftat kod roditelja ili prijateljice. a šta bi tata triba radit: podojit ili napravit bočicu, ili tragat za ženom da se izdoji da on može nahranit dite. ma svašta.

slažem se da svaka majka odlučuje kako će i što će, ali ovo je čisto sugeriranje: drage žene, pa šta ćete vadit cicu, izvadite bočicu.

----------


## Paulita

Baš to "napokon" zvuči tako iritantno.... Ja bih tu stavila "nažalost".

----------


## zmaj

za mene ne postoji izbor...ako sam rodila, postoji samo standard, a to je sisa. jer ih zato i imam 8) 
ako, ne daj Bože, nisam u stanju iz medicinskih razloga dojit dite....tek onda bih razmišljala o boci, i to o izboru ovog il onog proizvođaća....

ne-toleranciji...tolerantni nisu upravo bocaši koji proizvode kopiju mlijeka i koji sve čine ne bi li što više prodali..

----------


## enela

Moram barem malo   :Evil or Very Mad:  
"napokon"!?!?

----------


## mali karlo

ja znamjednu majku,ako je tako uopće možemo zvat koja je dijete ostavila majci na 10 dana da se odvikne od sise, meni je to katastrofa pa to onda djetetu još veći šok

----------


## MGrubi

> mati prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ....Uostalom ima puno majki koje izdajaju i daju na bocu.A ako ne, svaka zena ima pravo na NE dojenje iz ovih ili onih razloga.
> 
> 
> 
> *Želite s dojenja napokon prijeći na bočici*....
> - AKo ništa ne pomaže: jedan vikend provedite kod roditelja ili prijateljice, a brigu o bebi prepustite mužu." 
> ...


kao da je beba i dojenje najgori teret kojeg se treba riješiti što prije  :? 
ima nas svakavkih , ali mislim da majki s takvim stavom ima malo, i da večina mama ne doživljavaju brigu o bebi kao nametnuti teret kojeg se treba riješiti i prebaciti na drugog

-članak je pisan tako hladnokrvno, tako ... grozno   :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

> Koliko ja znam jos uvijek davanje mlijeka na bocicu nije zlocin.Dajte cure budite tolerantne.Uostalom ima puno majki koje izdajaju i daju na bocu.A ako ne, svaka zena ima pravo na NE dojenje iz ovih ili onih razloga.Ja vas stvarno ne razumjem,kakvi su to sve komentari :shock:


Pa nije zločin ali kakvu to poruku daje onim mladim majkama koje možda ne vise toliko po inetrnetum koje se nemaju kod koga i gdje informirati a čitaju ovakve časopise. 
Ovaj tekst je nešto prestrašno i zapravo daje poruku. Prestanite dojiti jer to je naporno, olakšajte si život i dajte djetetu bocu!
A da se razumijemo, u ovom s etekstu sigurno ne misli kako je u bočici majčino mlijeko, jer one koje dijetetu daju izdojeno mlijeko na flašicu zapravo imaju najmanje komocije!

----------


## jerry

> Koliko ja znam jos uvijek davanje mlijeka na bocicu nije zlocin.Dajte cure budite tolerantne.Uostalom ima puno majki koje izdajaju i daju na bocu.A ako ne, svaka zena ima pravo na NE dojenje iz ovih ili onih razloga.Ja vas stvarno ne razumjem,kakvi su to sve komentari :shock:


A sto tebe to toliko sokiraju nasi komentari?? Jesi dobro prositala tekst? Uostalom, nitko nije rekao da je bocica zlocin, tko ne moze dojiti - ne moze; ili tko ne zeli - ne zeli. Svi imamo pravo na izbor.
Ali da mi jedan zenski casopis napise "NAPOKON na bocicu" ili da za vikend ostavim bebu muzu ili nekome i odem?!?!?!? HALO?!?!?!?!?   :Evil or Very Mad:    :?

----------


## ljiljan@

Zapravo je i za očekivati da će taj napadni potrošački mentalitet, taj užasni konzumerizam u kojem živimo dati ovako grozne plodove. Kupuj, troši i ono što ti treba i ono što ti ne treba i ono što ti je korisno i ono što ti šteti!!! Glavno je da se lova vrti!!! Ako nemaš neku potrebu, marketing će ti je izmisliti. Žalosno je da niti naši najmanji i najdraži nisu toga pošteđeni!
Najveći biser mi je ostaviti dojenče na nekoliko dana kod bake i djeda da mu ne bi mirisale majčine grudi.

----------


## mama courage

> kao da je beba i dojenje najgori teret kojeg se treba riješiti što prije  :? 
> ima nas svakavkih , ali mislim da majki s takvim stavom ima malo, i da večina mama ne doživljavaju brigu o bebi kao nametnuti teret kojeg se treba riješiti i prebaciti na drugog
> 
> -članak je pisan tako hladnokrvno, tako ... grozno


ovaj put sam suglasna s mgrubi. članak je fakat idiotski napisan. vrijeđa čak i majke koje nisu dojile.

----------


## upornamama

Članak posebice vrijeđa one koje su napokon uspjele prijeći s bočice na dojenje (mene).

----------


## leonisa

molim vas, moze li itko skenirati ili uslikati clanak.

ne mozemo nikako reagirati dok ga ne vidimo u kompletu.

hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> molim vas, moze li itko skenirati ili uslikati clanak.


otiđite u obližnji frizeraj  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

a bas se danas sisala.
no nije bilo takvih casopisa  :Grin:

----------


## mati

Svaka zdrava osoba zna da je za njeno djete najbolje majcino,prema tome ovaj clanak na te majke ne moze ostaviti utjecaja.Mogu oni reklamirat adaptirano hiljadu puta,ne vjerujem da ce neko zbog reklame prestati dojiti ili se odluciti za ne dojiti.Slazem se da je napisano malo grubo pogotovu ovo NAPOKON.Isto tako imam svoje misljenje o dojenju(pogotovu nocnom)I mislim da je do godine dana ok,dalje ne.

----------


## leonisa

mati, podcjenjujes marketing. jako, jako!

evo, npr. ti ne mislis da je ok dojiti dulje od godinu dana. uredu. a da li te mogu pitati zbog cega to mislis?
i da li nakon godinu dana dijete treba dobivati kravlje mlijeko? bilo u tetrapaku bilo kao follow-up formule?

----------


## Honey

Najbolji uspjeh marketinga je kad uspije uvjeriti nekoga da na njega ta reklama ne utječe.

Pa ne ulaže se bezveze hrpa love u marketing!

Npr. koliko ljudi misli da je neophodno davati djeci kravlje mlijeko, kao da krave proizvode mlijeko za ljude, a ne teliće. A majčino mlijeko odlazi u drugi plan (koliko puta su me uvjeravali dok je moje dijete još dojilo-skoro dvije godine, da mu svejedno treba kravlje  :? )

----------


## paljetak

Clanak katastrofa :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  


Ali to je tak, i zene koje ne znaju nis o dojenju, a nema ih tko educirati, napravit ce to tako. Na zalost oko mene su moje poznate slabo pa onda i nikako dojile, nemajuci pojma kako uspjesno dojiti. Cak ni moj pokusaj edukacije nije uspio (slab sam ja pedagog). I kaj se cuditi ak netko i poslusa te savjete. I ne mogu shvatiti kako nekome moze biti napor dojiti, pa ljudi moji, beba je nasa, nasa zelja, dio nas, zasto je ista oko djeteta problem? Koji debilni clanak i novinar/ka koji je to napisao.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

I ne vidim zasto bi se NAPOKON s dojke trebalo prelazit na bocicu?! Zbog jednostavnosti? Sori, ali meni je 100 puta kompliciranije bilo izdajanje i steriliziranje bocica nego ovo kad cuga s izvora   :Grin:  nema ljepseg, jednostavnijeg i prirodnijeg...

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Lucija Ellen, slažem se s tobom. Isto se pitam kako može bočica biti jednostavnija od cice? Kad pomislim šta sam sve izbjegla jednim dizanjem majice i otkopčavanjem grudnjaka...

----------


## MGrubi

> Najbolji uspjeh marketinga je kad uspije uvjeriti nekoga da na njega ta reklama ne utječe.


živa istina

----------


## mina

:shock:   :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Nemam riječi.
Nije zločin hraniti dijete na bočicu, ali ovakav tekst   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kloklo

Reći ću samo da me odavno nešto nije tako razbjesnilo i istovremeno ražalostilo kao ovaj preužasni tekst   :shock:

----------


## mama Jelena

hajte onda, hoćemo pisati pisma - lijepo ručicom ili računalom, kako smo zgrožene itd...
 Adresa je: 

REvije d.o.o. KOranska 2, p.p. 377, 10000 ZAgreb

fax: 01  617 36 02


direktorica i glavna urednica: Stella Bogdanić
izvršna urednica: Jasna Opalić

e-mail: tena@revije.eph.hr

----------


## leonisa

udruga ne moze reagirati dok ne vidi cijeli clanak i njegov kontekst. na zalost jos nismo dobili primjerak. niti scan  :Sad:

----------


## šefika

> Svako malo se pojavi neki sličan tekst koji mi pojasni zašto ne čitam niti jedan takav časopis :bljuc:


O Davore pa tu si  :Smile:  
Potpisujem te u potpunosti

----------


## mama Jelena

ja uslikakala evo idem ugnjavit muža da sliku smanji pa šaljem...

----------


## enela

> Lucija Ellen, slažem se s tobom. Isto se pitam kako može bočica biti jednostavnija od cice? Kad pomislim šta sam sve izbjegla jednim dizanjem majice i otkopčavanjem grudnjaka...


Da, ali mi ne možemo ostaviti dijete i cicu baki na brigu i cijeli dan ne biti doma   :Grin:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

dijete koje je malo starije moze cicati kad mama jest doma, a u medjuvremenu moze piti iz salice izdojeno mlijeko. dakako da u svom komentaru nisam podrazumijevala slucaj o kojem ti govoris, ali da je dojenje  jednostavnije od izdajanja i dalje stoji.

----------


## ms. ivy

dojenje i stil života baš nisu tema ovog podforuma pa sam splitala topic od matinog posta nadalje - novi topic je ovdje.

----------


## linolina

Zbog ovakvih časopisa je moja prijateljica prestala dojiti "Da je adaptirano išta lošije od dojenja, ne bi pisali ovakve stvari, to pišu stručnjaci" eto

----------


## linolina

I onda još ono legendarno "sretna mama, sretno i dijete" a u stilu, sretna mama-koja mjesec dana nakon poroda može nastaviti izlaziti kao i prije, istim tempom a to nikako ne ide s dojenjem. Ne daj bože da imam mama koji nađu i neki novi gušt, pa im čak i ne smeta taj višak kila ili izrast na kosi, bar neko vrime. 
Kao što neki vrše pritisak i zatvorili bi ženu u kući (jer je loša majka ako želi komunicirati i s odraslima) tako ima ljudi koji vrše pritisak na ženu koja ne uđe u minicu i ne može pustiti bebu od mjesec dana babama na vikend, a ovakvi časopisi četo forsiraju taj kompleks (supercool mame :/ )
Militanti i jedni i drugi

----------


## MARIOVA_MAMA

> ...sve je brutto i netto ...


Čini mi se da je to već negdje napisano na forumu, pa evo :

hrvatski se piše: bruto i neto. S jednim t.

----------


## MARIOVA_MAMA

*Želite s dojenja napokon prijeći na bočici*....
- AKo ništa ne pomaže: jedan vikend provedite kod roditelja ili prijateljice, a brigu o bebi prepustite mužu." 


u dotičnim dijelovima teksta ništa ne odaje (naprotiv) kako se radi o izdojenom majčinom mlijeku koje majka daje na bočicu. a pogotovo u dijelu di *bi majka tribala brigu o dojenčetu uvalit tati,* a ona otić malo proluftat kod roditelja ili prijateljice. a šta bi tata triba radit: podojit ili napravit bočicu, ili tragat za ženom da se izdoji da on može nahranit dite. ma svašta.


slažem se da svaka majka odlučuje kako će i što će, ali ovo je čisto sugeriranje: drage žene, pa šta ćete vadit cicu, izvadite bočicu.[/quote]


Off topic
Kako majka može ocu UVALITI brigu o djetetu. To je njegov posao.

----------


## MARIOVA_MAMA

To treba izgledati ovako:




> *Želite s dojenja napokon prijeći na bočici*....
> - AKo ništa ne pomaže: jedan vikend provedite kod roditelja ili prijateljice, a brigu o bebi prepustite mužu." 
> 
> 
> u dotičnim dijelovima teksta ništa ne odaje (naprotiv) kako se radi o izdojenom majčinom mlijeku koje majka daje na bočicu. a pogotovo u dijelu di *bi majka tribala brigu o dojenčetu uvalit tati,* a ona otić malo proluftat kod roditelja ili prijateljice. a šta bi tata triba radit: podojit ili napravit bočicu, ili tragat za ženom da se izdoji da on može nahranit dite. ma svašta.
> 
> 
> slažem se da svaka majka odlučuje kako će i što će, ali ovo je čisto sugeriranje: drage žene, pa šta ćete vadit cicu, izvadite bočicu.



Off topic
Kako majka može ocu UVALITI brigu o djetetu. To je njegov posao.

----------

